# India



## Judy (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm hoping to arrange a trip to India.  We'd like to spend a week in a timeshare exchange in Goa and then hook up with a tour.  Three questions:

When is the best time to go to India (excluding December - March) ?

Which timeshares are the most desirable?

Which tour companies provide the best service and value?


----------



## Conan (Jan 10, 2009)

I've never been, but here's a bookmark I've kept for future reference:
http://www.windhorsetours.com/destinations/destination.php?country=india


----------



## neash (Jan 10, 2009)

Judy said:


> I'm hoping to arrange a trip to India.  We'd like to spend a week in a timeshare exchange in Goa and then hook up with a tour.  Three questions:
> 
> When is the best time to go to India (excluding December - March) ?
> 
> ...



Judy,

I am originally from India. I have travelled a fair amount in India, but not in timeshares, and not in organized tours( except when I was in Junior High )

I can help you with destinations, culture questions etc. and any other questions you may have. 
Best time to go would be Nov-march. You could do October, but October can get a little hot in most places. Avoid the summer and Monsoon months. ie April-September
I have been to Goa several times. Its is one of my favorite places in India. But again do not know about the timeshares. They do seem good though, since a lot of them have the gold crown rating from RCI. One of my most memorable trips to Goa was an All-inclusive in the Taj Village in Goa, when we had got a great deal during the Monsoon months 
So if you have any specific questions, please feel free to ask.


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2009)

neash,

I am at the very beginning of my research, so I don't know enough to ask many specific questions at this point.  Thank you for your offer.

My first concern was when to go.  Now that's decided.  Since we can't go December - March, we'll plan for November, probably 2010.

I'm hoping to get a timeshare through Dial an Exchange. The choices are in Baga Bardez, Baga Arpora, Benaulim and Mobor Beach.  Dive Goa says that Mobor Beach is too far away from them, so that narrows it down to the first three areas.  Any thoughts on those?


----------



## Judy (Jan 10, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> I've never been, but here's a bookmark I've kept for future reference:
> http://www.windhorsetours.com/destinations/destination.php?country=india


Thank you.  I'll check it out.


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 10, 2009)

We have used this tour company extensively across the world - www.exploreworldwide.com

Their motto is "we do more" and they are not kidding!  We have had the most amazing experiences!  They only operate in small groups, and their company philosophy is "leave no footprints".  They work with local companies only as they seek to support the local economy (rather than huge worldwide chains).  If are partial to Hiltons, Sheratons and Marriotts, then this company will not be for you.  But if you want to travel in small groups and experience India in a way that you could never get from a big-bus big-chain tour, then I can highly recommend this company.  By the way, this is not necessarily a "roughing it" tour, it's just not a high-end luxury tour.

For the record, we have not used them in India, but when we go there, this will be the company that we use.


----------



## neash (Jan 10, 2009)

Judy said:


> neash,
> 
> I am at the very beginning of my research, so I don't know enough to ask many specific questions at this point.  Thank you for your offer.
> 
> ...



Baga Beach is in the North and Benaulim is in the South. Baga is closer to the capital of Goa, Panaji, city center, and more modern areas - , but you cannot go wrong with either.
Last summer my daughter had gone to Mobor Beach with my sister's family, and had really enjoyed it. But Mobor is further south, and with traffic it may be a long drive to see  most sights.


----------



## Judy (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you. Sounds like Baga Beach is the best choice.  Now as soon as the tour companies publish their dates for November 2010, I can put in a request.  Then try to coordinate with frequent flier seats  

I have another question:  The dive shop suggested that we rent a "two wheeler" for transportation while we're in Goa.  Is that a bicycle, motorcycle, scooter, or something we don't have in the US?


----------



## neash (Jan 11, 2009)

In India, a two wheeler can be anything from a small moped, scooter, to a motor bike. I think they rent out these in Goa, though I have never rented them. I would hesitate to rent one of those simply because I have lost the habit of riding in the horrible traffic there (And I have owned and ridden scooters in my hometown while I was growing up there) If you feel comfortable after seeing the traffic, you can always rent one while you are there instead of pre-booking
Also, depending on which part of India you want to tour, you could even do October. Goa's whether is pretty much the same in October and November.


----------



## gidat1 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Judy Please remember*

Judy 
Please remember in India just like  in England, it is Right Hand Drive. Here in USA we drive left hand drive. So when you are turning your reflect reaction is go different way but others are following their norm. So it could be dangerous.
If you are in small resort area without much trafic than it would be OK. Local Taxis and Rikshaws are plentifull and are reasonably cheap.

Look in RCI guide , there are some resorts that you can exchange with.
I am planning a christmas trip also buy not sure as per where to go.
Regards...  or rather start saying NAMASTE


----------



## Judy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Tours*

So far I've found only two tour companies with India tours scheduled for November 2010.  GAP Adventures and Eldertreks. Has anyone had any experience with either of them?  I'm afraid I'm too old for GAP and too poor for Eldertreks


----------



## svn (Jan 22, 2009)

*One more idea*

OK, the timeshare concept in India is still pretty new. So, unfortunately most of the good properties are regular hotels and not the timeshare type. If you have some flexibility in your travel plans though, I would highly recommend the Orange County resort in the Coorg area (south of India, state of Karnataka). This is a beautiful part of India and the resort, which is affiliated to RCI, is definitely a quality property. Btw, one of the best things about India is that there are so many diverse places to see that you can pretty much return every year and go to a new  part of the country with a completely different and unique experience! Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## Mimi39 (Jan 25, 2009)

We used Cox & Kings, an English company that has been in business for 250 years.  Two of our hotels were palaces and the rest were very good but not the standard American ones like Hilton, etc.  The tours were excellant.

http://www.coxandkingsnri.com/live/index.php


----------



## wackymother (Jan 25, 2009)

I would love to go to India someday! I'm living vicariously through you, Judy.


----------



## Judy (Dec 22, 2009)

We exchanged for a week at the Royal Goan Beach Club at Monterio (RCI #3820) and booked the Eldertreks "Classic India" tour to New Delhi, Varanasi, Agra, and Jaipur.  We have to decide what to do with the three days we have in between.  Any suggestions?
Also, we have to decide whether to buy 6 months visas or 5-10 year ones.  Those of you who have been to India, do you think we'll want to go back after our first trip?


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi. I am interested in India as well, especially Goa and Taj Mahal.  Eldertreks seems very nice, but is kind of outside of my budget.  Is there any budget tour available?

How is India's domestic flight?  Should I book well in advance?  If I fly into Deli and make a trip to Taj Mahal for a few days, can I book a last minute fly to Goa?  Is India domestic airfare structure very much like that in North America?  I know in China, I can always find cheap fare in the last minute.

I plan to go from January to March.


----------

